# GSD Dateien frü HMIs



## Flo (11 Dezember 2006)

Tag zusammmen,
gibts für Siemens HMIs GSD Dateien? 
Hat da jemand einen Link dazu?

Danke,
Flo


----------



## Ralle (11 Dezember 2006)

Hab die auch nirgends gefunden, braucht man eigentlich auch nicht, da man die HMI nicht unbedingt mit einbinden muß. Wenn du sie trotzdem unbedingt brauchst, schick mir deine email-Adresse per pn, dann kann ich dir eine exportierte Liste aus meinem Hardware-Katalog schicken (1,4MB).


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Dezember 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hab die auch nirgends gefunden, braucht man eigentlich auch nicht, da man die HMI nicht unbedingt mit einbinden muß.


IMHO braucht man GSD Dateien für HMI nur, wenn man die *Direkttastenfunktion *einsetzen will!


----------



## Jo (11 Dezember 2006)

die GSD-Dateien für Simatic HMI (Direkttasten) findest du unter  
Profibus-DP + "bereits projektierte  Stationen"
mfG. Jo


----------



## Flo (11 Dezember 2006)

@ Ralle: Danke für die Dat.

Also,
Ich sollte wohl erklären für was ich die GSD's brauche.
Und zwar möchte ich eine Profibusanbindung Zwischen einem Siemens HMI und einer "Nicht" Siemens (in diesem Fall Beckhoff) Steuerung aufbauen.
Müsste doch eigentlich funktionieren, oder?
Kann man die GSD aus dem Stamm der HW Konfig exportieren, damit man die eigentliche Datei bekommt?


----------



## Maxl (11 Dezember 2006)

Handelt es sich dabei um einen Panel-PC oder um ein CE-Gerät (z.B. MP277).

Soweit mir bekannt ist, können CE-Geräte nur auf eine Handvoll Steuerungen zugreifen (unter denen Beckhoff nicht ist). Mit Hilfe der gsd-Datei kannst du nur die Direkttasten auslesen, bzw. das LED-Abbild beeinflussen.

Verwendest Du einen Panel-PC, und greifst über einen OPC-Server auf die Beckhoff-Steuerung zu, ist definitiv keine gsd-Datei nötig.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Ralle (11 Dezember 2006)

Probier mal folgendes.
Zieh das gewünschte OP in die HW-Konfig.
Unter "Allgemein" findest du den Namen der zugehörigen GSD-Datei.
Den suchst du dann im Pfad "Step7/S7DATA/NSMET". Habs mal mit 2 OP
probiert und hab die enstpechende GSD-Datei dann dort gefunden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Dezember 2006)

Eine komplette, aktuelle und übersichtliche Sammlung findet man hier:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...se&objid=10805045&siteid=cseus&subtype=133100


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (12 Dezember 2006)

@Onkel Dagobert

Ja, bei dem Link war ich auch zuerst gelandet, die OP sind aber nicht extra aufgeführt, scheinen sich in der Simatic.zip zu befinden.


----------

